# How do you get your research?



## Zorg (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm curious how writers actually go about getting the research for the particulars of their work.  I'm not a 'method' writer so I can't live like someone who is, say, an alien or an animal.  So the question: do you rely on what you find through internet research or do you contact actual breathing people who are more familiar with the subject at hand?


----------



## Schrody (Jul 23, 2016)

Google knows everything, and it's important to extract your information from more than one source. Reading book about the certain topic helps too.


----------



## shivanib (Aug 8, 2016)

Definitely Google. But also, talking to people always helps me. Even if it's grabbing a beer with friends and bringing up your ideas. Always a fun way to build off your imagination .


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 9, 2016)

Schrody hit the nail on the head. Google is your best friend but books help if you want a more in-depth knowledge of something.


----------

